# MAC is a Tease. Limited Edition Collections Are Always sold Out in MINUTES!!!!!!



## Vandekamp (Oct 19, 2013)

Am I the only one who is disappointed with the last few MAC Limited Edition roll outs. I am specifically referring to the last RiRi Collection and the Divine Nights Collection. The long awaited colors were gone the first day in less than 30 minutes. Why can't Mac roll out enough product to last at least a month. Most stores get 14-20 pieces. This is hardly fair.  If anyone approves of their marketing plan let me know. I LOVE Mac but I am starting to get pretty frustrated. And I'm not the only one. The salespeople say they are frustrated because they have to turn away customers.


----------



## EmilyinHD (Oct 20, 2013)

I agree.  I'm often disappointed by missing out on stuff.  Especially lately: I used to be a hard-core collector and on top of every new release, but now that I have a baby I'm just not as in the loop as I used to be.  I find out about new collections with things that I would definitely buy but it's always too late.  Makes me think that MAC is losing out on gaining new customers who might be drawn to a limited edition item but go with a different counter because everything they like is sold out. :/


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 20, 2013)

This and the sheer number of collections is why I have pretty much stopped buying MAC.


----------



## ZoeKat (Oct 21, 2013)

I think it's ridiculous. I'd like to have RiRi Woo and still can't find it at any of the counters/MAC stores near me.


----------



## pinkpaint (Oct 21, 2013)

ZoeKat said:


> I think it's ridiculous. I'd like to have RiRi Woo and still can't find it at any of the counters/MAC stores near me.


  It's back in the regular black packaging on the MAC site. It's not the rose gold but it's something.


----------



## MoForMakeUp (Oct 21, 2013)

ZoeKat said:


> I think it's ridiculous. I'd like to have RiRi Woo and still can't find it at any of the counters/MAC stores near me.


  K should still have the Riri Woo lipglass and pencil with L/E packaging and Im pretty sure they have free shipping as well.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2013)

Belk' s online website, www.belk.com still has the RiRi Woo lip liner and lip glass. Hurry. Good luck. Free shipping too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2013)

The MAC store in Pentagon City, VA has quite a bit from the RiRi collection they are out of Talk That Talk tho. They may still have the lipstick for RiRi Woo. Try the Dillard's dept store.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 21, 2013)

Nordstroms online has the gloss and liner too.


----------



## boujoischic (Oct 29, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> This and the sheer number of collections is why I have pretty much stopped buying MAC.


  I agree the collections used to be spaced further apart and the stock was better if I happened to miss the date of a release a week or 2 later I still had a chance of getting some of the things I wanted now things sell out the first day.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 29, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I agree the collections used to be spaced further apart and the stock was better if I happened to miss the date of a release a week or 2 later I still had a chance of getting some of the things I wanted now things sell out the first day.


  Plus the "Waiting Room" madness? Just too much!! I just don't understand how they didn't anticipate the demand for the Riri collections, especially after the first launch. Maybe they just don't care? I don't know, but either way it's exhausting to be a MAC consumer.


----------



## boujoischic (Oct 30, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> Plus the "Waiting Room" madness? Just too much!! I just don't understand how they didn't anticipate the demand for the Riri collections, especially after the first launch. Maybe they just don't care? I don't know, but either way it's exhausting to be a MAC consumer.


 I've heard that they created artificial scarcity for this collection to create more hype I hope not though. I'm starting to get fed up as much as I love Mac I've been looking to other brands it's just too much of a hassle to get things now.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2013)

boujoischic said:


> I've heard that they created artificial scarcity for this collection to create more hype I hope not though. I'm starting to get fed up as much as I love Mac I've been looking to other brands it's just too much of a hassle to get things now.


  I've heard the same thing from MAC artists at the department stores. I totally disagree with that strategy. Think of how much MORE money they could make it their business plan was to fulfill the demand and not ignore it. Instead of a handful of people telling folks how great MAC's collection is, tens of millions of MAC fans would be singing their praises and not bitching about not being able to buy items from a limited edition collection. I think Limited Edition collections should last at least a month. Let's see if they do better for the next RiRi Collection. For some reason I am not very optimistic.


----------



## ElectricLady (Nov 3, 2013)

MAC is ridiculous. They know people will buy their stuff no matter what, so they need to make way more product than they currently do. They probably enjoy seeing people scramble like fools to buy their products. It's annoying.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 3, 2013)

ElectricLady said:


> MAC is ridiculous. They know people will buy their stuff no matter what, so they need to make way more product than they currently do. They probably enjoy seeing people scramble like fools to buy their products. It's annoying.


  Well said. MAC seems to limit more of our favorite colors (lipsticks, liners, blush,etc) than they make  permanent .  It's so unfair.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't really know what MAC was trying to do with its online launch of Riri Holiday, but the lippies were gone in 30 mins. PB and BGRR were gone in less than 15 minutes!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 5, 2013)

I put all three of the RiRi Holiday lipsticks along with the blush into my cart today at 12:20pm. When I  checked out all three lipsticks were dropped/removed from my cart. That tells me that the bulk of the items from this collection were sold out online by 12:15 or 12:20pm. Mac: are you f&@$%# kidding me. Why? Why? Why?  I am thinking about boycotting Mac. This is crazy! If the LARGEST makeup company can't come close to anticipating demand for the RiRi collection they should be fired. They had two other collections to do a dry run  on this year and get  right. This is ridiculous. If  it's i possible to anticipate demand then they should have allowed pre-orders online. Jeez, what a novel idea.   After Heroine relaunches I am done with Mac for quite awhile.


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 5, 2013)

I agree with you @Vandekamp!!! In another thread, someone said that there were only 75 Pleasure Bombs for the entire country of Canada!!! Plus, as I understand, there was no rhyme or reason to how people got through to order. People were able to get in multiple times before some had gotten through once. I have never seen anything like this at all. It is very disappointing to say the least.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 5, 2013)

At this point I'm not surprised. I'm not surprised at all. Especially with this collection. The hype around Rihanna and anything she does. From the clothing line at River Island to this collaboration with MAC. I'm just hoping that going forward this is height of the foolishness we have to deal with and things will go back to normal. Where things sell out in 45 mins instead of 15. lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 5, 2013)

Gorgeous40 said:


> I agree with you @Vandekamp !!! In another thread, someone said that there were only 75 Pleasure Bombs for the entire country of Canada!!! Plus, as I understand, there was no rhyme or reason to how people got through to order. People were able to get in multiple times before some had gotten through once. I have never seen anything like this at all. It is very disappointing to say the least.


  75 Pleasure Bomb lipsticks for all of Canada.  One of the Macy's in CA got 30 in just for preorders alone. Wow


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 5, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> At this point I'm not surprised. I'm not surprised at all. Especially with this collection. The hype around Rihanna and anything she does. From the clothing line at River Island to this collaboration with MAC. I'm just hoping that going forward this is height of the foolishness we have to deal with and things will go back to normal. Where things sell out in 45 mins instead of 15. lol


  Yes, it will be refreshing to go "back to normal" with MAC. They have turned me off from Rih so badly that I don't even want the VG Riri. I don't care if they have an unlimited supply. I just don't want it. LOL


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 5, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> At this point I'm not surprised. I'm not surprised at all. Especially with this collection. The hype around Rihanna and anything she does. From the clothing line at River Island to this collaboration with MAC. I'm just hoping that going forward this is height of the foolishness we have to deal with and things will go back to normal. Where things sell out in 45 mins instead of 15. lol


  Agreed! 

  I want it back to normal. Bye Riri! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Actually, I do have to say this: IMO, the best thing that came out of this whole year of the Riri was RRB. I looveeee that lipstick!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, I need to hunt down a BU soon.


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 5, 2013)

I agree. Riri boy was the hawwwttness


----------



## zenite (Dec 13, 2013)

In case any of you guys are in Miami and still looking for Riri Woo, Mac at Dadeland mall has a bunch (lipglass and lipstick).


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Dec 13, 2013)

Is anyone else still wondering how Macy's sold out of BGRR and PB in SECONDS??!? MAC apparently doesn't want our money, LOL!


----------



## LotusEater00 (Dec 14, 2013)

I regret not buying heaux.....anyone have a  dupe for it?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 15, 2013)

LotusEater00 said:


> I regret not buying heaux.....anyone have a dupe for it?


  MAC Rebel. The difference is the finish. Heaux is a matte and Rebel is not. You can  always matte down Rebel though.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 15, 2013)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Rebel. The difference is the finish. Heaux is a matte and Rebel is not. You can  always matte down Rebel though.


  Isn't Rebel a lot darker than Heaux.


----------



## underablanketofstars (Dec 15, 2013)

I agree, it's almost as if it's to create false hype and high demand, very frustrating


----------

